# Red dog jumps!



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone else out there doing agility with their Vizsla? Penn just turned 18 months old last month so we're officially ready to compete! She has done 1 fun run& 3 seminars. We train 3+ times a week in a barn& I compete with a Border Collie (I know.. not a Vizsla so barely counts  )

I can't figure out how to add a video into the post, so you'll have to click off to see it on youtube but here is her first starter's jumpers course at a fun run!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpEMET-fVjM

Here is Miss Penn with her very best friend in the whole wide world- Briar the Border

pennBriar by yjessome, on Flickr

Showing off the practical uses for agility in our backyard 

JUMP by yjessome, on Flickr

And beautiful girl from when she got spayed in the autumn. This is probably my favorite photo of her ever!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

copy and paste from youtube works fine yv0nne, great video I know my Ruby would give me that gormless look if I asked her to do agility...she's a bird dog


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That looks SO FUN!!! You GO Girl!!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My boy just turned one year, but in another six months we may try agility as well. To keep our boy out of trouble. We also think more activities for Vizsla the merrier. Unfortunately, we have six months of winter here and number of field trial opportunities are second to none, so we are looking for other activities as well.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

The "Jump" picture is amazing - she looks just like she is flying, Superman style. "Superdog". 

That's a big pile of trees! Did it take a lot of coaxing to get her to do it?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------

